# Volume keys on laptop

## d99ma

Hello,

I'm installing linux on my laptop and it's going rather well. I however cannot use the volumekeys. Neither xev nor dmesg show anything when i hit them. Is there another way forward or should I give up?

/Martin

----------

## truc

there is probably already a module to compile with your kernel for your specific laptop  :Question: 

```
make menuconfig
```

 (crossed fingers..)

----------

## d99ma

 *truc wrote:*   

> there is probably already a module to compile with your kernel for your specific laptop 
> 
> ```
> make menuconfig
> ```
> ...

 

I'm afraid that is not the case.

It's a Zepto 6615wd (www.zepto.com), a scandinavian brand (ships without windows!). I don't know who makes the hardware. It's a phoenix bios atleast.

I think it is based on the Compal HEL80.

----------

## daeglo

Simple HOW_TO for any 'odd buttons' on most computers: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys

Edit:

Err, maybe I should read before responding   :Embarassed:  .... This probably won't help you. But anybody else with keymapping questions should look there.

----------

## d99ma

 *daeglo wrote:*   

> Simple HOW_TO for any 'odd buttons' on most computers: 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
> 
> Edit:
> ...

 

Yes, it's a good guide, but I've been through it...

----------

## d99ma

Ok, it seems as if pressing the keys generates events at /dev/input/event0.

I guess there is some way of mapping that to keycodes. But how?

----------

## truc

you can do something similar to what I did here

just ask here if any questions.

----------

## d99ma

 *truc wrote:*   

> you can do something similar to what I did here
> 
> just ask here if any questions.

 

evdev didn't play well with my other devices. It took over my regular keyboard and mouse as well.

----------

## truc

maybe you can just use evdev for your keyboard?

make some tests! e.g. for my keyboard, there are two event devices created, one for normal keys, and the other is exclusively for extra keys (multimedoa and so on...)

but, for other keyboard, there is only one event device, for the normal and extra keys.

----------

## d99ma

 *truc wrote:*   

> maybe you can just use evdev for your keyboard?
> 
> make some tests! e.g. for my keyboard, there are two event devices created, one for normal keys, and the other is exclusively for extra keys (multimedoa and so on...)
> 
> but, for other keyboard, there is only one event device, for the normal and extra keys.

 

I have most keys working now. There are two volume keys that act crazy.

When checking /dev/input/event0 hitting those keys generats one set of "crazytext". But in gnome or xev they keep generating events once I have pressed them.

/Martin

----------

## truc

then that's just perfect! you can now use xbindkeys, or something else! just follow the howto multimedia keys on the gentoo-wiki  :Smile: 

----------

